
I have designed my own implementation of OAuth2.0 Refresh Token concept - robinskumar73
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37293173/authentication-modifying-the-refresh-tokens-concept-and-implementing-my-own
======
robinskumar73
What do you think? Is this approach will be the secure way to handle
authentication?

